# Salmonella



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Rather than the Sal Bac Vaccine for Salmonella, maybe it would be better to just use some fresh cilantro. Then if it aint broke don't fix it.

BERKELEY, Calif. (United Press International via COMTEX) -- California researchers have identified a compound in cilantro, a key flavor component of salsa, that kills harmful Salmonella bacteria. 

The work of Isao Kubo of the University of California in Berkeley is summarized in Tuesday's edition of the Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry, a peer-reviewed publication of the American Chemical Society, the world's largest scientific society. 

Kubo identified the helpful compound as dodecenal, isolated from the fresh leaves of cilantro, or coriander. 

It is one of the main ingredients found in salsa, along with tomatoes, onions and green chilies. The compound also is found in the seeds of cilantro. Both leaves and seeds contain about the same amount of dodecenal, but the leaves are used more abundantly in salsa. 

In laboratory tests, dodecenal was twice as potent as the commonly used medicinal antibiotic gentamicin at killing Salmonella, a frequent and sometimes deadly cause of foodborne illness. 

They found that it is the only naturally occurring antibacterial that is more effective than gentamicin against Salmonella. 

"We were surprised that dodecenal was such a potent antibiotic," said Kubo. "The study suggests that people should eat more salsa with their food, especially fresh salsa."


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great find Dano.
Thanks for sharing it with us.
I make my own salsa, cilantro being one of the main ingredients, however I didn't realize it really 'is' good for you. lol.
Cindy


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

A tad off topic here but for those who arent crazy about regular salsa, they have a kind at Sierra Grill (its a chain) and it's a pineapple/Cilantro salsa that is really good and has plenty of cilantro in it but it is sweetend up alot by the juice of the pineapple.


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, Dano.

I have some cilantro growing in my garden now. I'll chop some up and see how the birds take to it. Might juice it with some garlic for a cocktail.

Should I serve it chips? lol

birdy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Umm.. Does this also have to do with the birds? 

Mary


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Please let us all know if the birds eat it. I just went to the grocery store a bought a small bunch but not sure what to do with it? Did you chop it up fine, or in big pieces. This is very interesting.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great info. Dano!

Is it okay for pigeons????

Treesa


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You can bet that this will get the pigeon world talking if it turns out that we can use it for our birds. How about making a tea out of it? I don't know, just an idea. Is this stuff spicy? I've seen it in grocery stores but never knew what it was used for. I don't like salsa, so it's not something I would have known about I don't guess. LOL


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

birdy - with your birds program, I'm sure Salmonelosis would not dare set foot in your loft so it will be hard telling if it works. 

My birds first look at it today was not auspicious - they picked it up but didn't eat much - they shake their head when something doesn't measure up. They may get used to it or I may take your idea and juice it in the water with the fresh garlic which they also don't like.

Treesa - it wasn't on the toxic plant list (forgot to mention, though I did check before that post).

Lovebirds - tea is another idea but I personally don't like to apply heat because some nutrients are destroyed by heat. In this case who knows?

The only way that works to quickly get vegetables to be pigeon bite sized without mangling them is an electrical slicing machine availabel for $10, or some blenders have a second smaller attachment bowl with the right blades.




[This message has been edited by dano7 (edited May 28, 2004).]


----------

